# show me your bridal underwear.



## honeybee2

Never though I would actually say this but please do!


It took me ages to find what I needed- Im not sure if a wonderbra is a good idea with my G cup boobies, because of the cleavage, but we shall see. 

Here is mine. Nothing fancy- but under a dress in the heat, I dont think lace is such a good idea?? :shrug:

I got my knickers from Ava loves range from simply yours- they were a good price, look comfortable but like they really suck you in! £16.99

My bra, as I said was from wonderbra. £25
 



Attached Files:







104sg13602a.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8









wonderbra-nude-d-g-strapless-3038349-lrg.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mynx

I havent got my undies yet, but I was thinking of getting that Wonderbra for my small jubblies, thought they could do with a boost :haha: 
Have you tried the bra on yet? Does it really hold everything in? I know I dont have alot to hold in but at the same time, I dont want a nipple to go AWOL on me :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

hehehe! 

Well, I have a black version already of what Ive ordered and I have to say its an absolute godsend!!

I have G cup boobies and usually- you would need a reinforced crane to keep them supported, up and back (iykwim??). Well the black wonderbra ive already got has gel on the inside that clings (doesnt hurt) to your skin which holds your boobies up- plus the whole bra is quite rigid so it doesnt slip and holds upright. 

It also gives me great cleavage and shape.


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun, I might just go for it then and get one :thumbup: 

If it can hold g cup boobies, I'm sure it'll have no problems with my lil bee stings :haha: At least I'll get some extra shape!


----------



## honeybee2

it certainly gives you that! There are quite a few strapless bras around but the wonderbra is the only one that doesnt make my boobies look saggy iykwim?? Anyway just looked at your journal- share with us some more pictures etc???? xxx


----------



## Mynx

Strapless bras always make me look like I have banana shaped boobies :rofl: So I'm thinking this one is definately worth getting! x

I'll be posting some piccies in the next couple of days of venue, flowers etc :) x


----------



## BertieBones

ooh! will keep an eye out on this one ladies! have no idea what to get as getting married on the beach, i dont want sweaty boobies! (or any other sweaty areas!)

x


----------



## honeybee2

hahaha ^^^


----------



## twiggy56

Well iv got issues with my boobs due to having very scarred and loss of elastin in my skin from a very severe case of mastitis when BF abigail...iv lost nearly all my breast tissue and left with just empty skin :cry: Its horrible...im going to qualify for surgery but dont know when for...

anyhow for the big day I will need something to make me look at least _normal_ :cry: So this looks like the equipment I need!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Mine don't really match, but I went for a Wonderbra too. It's brilliant! Sooo supportive.


----------



## honeybee2

twiggy56 said:


> Well iv got issues with my boobs due to having very scarred and loss of elastin in my skin from a very severe case of mastitis when BF abigail...iv lost nearly all my breast tissue and left with just empty skin :cry: Its horrible...im going to qualify for surgery but dont know when for...
> 
> anyhow for the big day I will need something to make me look at least _normal_ :cry: So this looks like the equipment I need!

awww twiggles, your such a beautiful woman, no one will notice :hugs:

Get some of gok wangs banger boosters/ cookies! I heard they're good! You can get them from simplybe and simply yours! xx:kiss:


----------



## honeybee2

krissie1234uk said:


> Mine don't really match, but I went for a Wonderbra too. It's brilliant! Sooo supportive.
> View attachment 190834
> 
> View attachment 190835
> 
> View attachment 190833

Mine dont match either! I love your bra- I was going to get the same but they didnt have it in my size :cry:


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks lovey :blush:, iv got some chicken fillets but im terrified they wont stay put! 

Will go check out these Gok Wan ones :hugs:


----------



## superbecks

I'm so pleased I have seen this thread as I have E cup boobies and can never ever find a good strapless bra, I didn't know wonderbra went so big!!! You have made my day!!! xx


----------



## krissie1234uk

The wonderbra I got goes up to an F cup on Debenhams. They have a sale on too so it's £28.80. I took a debenhams store card out the day I bought mine so I got 20% off full price, if you do the same now you will get it for £23.04! The 20% off is for anything you buy that day so it's worth buying more stuff too.


----------



## booflebump

My pants

https://www.rigbyandpeller.com/Brands/Rigby_and_Peller/Vintage/r1529/p33257.aspx

No bra needed here x


----------



## Mynx

Ooo they're cute! :cloud9:


----------



## honeybee2

boofs can I marry you in those pants?? :blush:


----------



## booflebump

:haha: :kiss: Ok, it can be our little secret........:flower:


----------



## honeybee2

hehe ok x


----------



## princessellie

ive just bought a cheapy primark white thong and matching strapless bra haha, i spent my money on night knickers lmao...

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_38291+012090BK05_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Lingerie~Knickers

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_38291+012089BK05_-1

<3 i cant wait to wear them :D


----------



## Mynx

Oooo very sheksy!!! *wolf whistle*

I hadnt even thought about something to wear on the wedding night! Gaah!


----------



## Jin

I bought an ivory strapless bra and matching thong from Debehnams but I can't find them on the website. They must have updated it with a new range even though I only bought them a couple of weeks ago.

I was going to go for the whole works. Basque, suspenders, stockings ect but my wedding is in July and I decided that I'd just be way to hot in all of that so think I will get something like that for the honeymoon instead.

I am having chicken fillets sewn into my dress :blush:


----------



## Heidi

is it bad that i still lurk in the wedding forum almost a year on from getting married :nope:

anyway i thought i might just add that the shop i got my wedding dress from stitched in bra cups so i didnt have to worry about wearing a bra or having any of it showing etc it really did a fab job for me they can easily be taken out to if i ever sell it on.

Good luck with all your wedding planning ladies :)


----------



## twiggy56

Heids not at all!! This is bride and _*beyond*_ after all :hugs:


----------



## Timid

I just had a look on Figleaves and there is some lovely Wedding Lingerie available. Myla and Rigby & Pellor both have nice things, but only seem to cater for ladies with smaller boobs. Bravissimo have a few things, but looks like they're only available in ivory - nothing in White (which is what I'll need).

I'm going to need to make a decision soon though!

Tx


----------



## NuKe

oh dear god... i hadnt even thought about this :shock:


----------



## honeybee2

Nuke, you could walk around in a bin bag and still look lush!!!


----------



## lilysmum2

Gosh I never thought about this!! 

I never even clicked when my mother showed me her wedding underwear!

I need to loose some weight first though!!


----------

